# Is search broken?



## syne (Jan 15, 2006)

No matter what I type, long or short, I get a message saying my search term is under the minimum.

Sorry if there is already a topic on this... I can't search for it! 

I am on OS X 10.5 with Firefox 3.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

hmmm...not sure

i just searched for "firefox" and found your post

are you using the search tab pull-down to trigger the search?


----------

